# What's the best taper for GZK green 0.66 with 9.5mm



## Tomsnow

Hello, which active band lengh an which taper would you suggest for GZK green 0.66 with 9.5mm for my 80cm draw? Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## HeathyCopie

Tomsnow said:


> Hello, which active band lengh an which taper would you suggest for GZK green 0.66 with 9.5mm for my 80cm draw? Thanks a lot for your help.


Hiya, I`ve been using GZK .70 25-20 taper and works a treat with 9.5mm steel.

I am now trying GZK black in .72 with same taper and i`m really liking the results with both 9.5 and 10mm steel also moved from constrictor knots to the chinese tying tape and so far I think i`m getting more band life with both green and black bands..


----------



## bingo

The blacks good and yellow .72 and .66 a use a lighter taper tho 20,15 or 22 12 the gzk bands I have tried out short draw


----------



## SonoftheRepublic

You may find some useful information in this video . . .


----------



## bingo

Yip will do this guys is some shot


----------



## Tomsnow

Great! many thanks to you all for your help.


----------



## bingo

A bought a bit of this to try out see how it goes ????


----------



## Poodle

I am in the same boat. I want to use 9.5 steel or 1/4 oz ball sinkers. I have a draw of 93 cm and unsure what thickness to use or the length of my bands.

P. S. My goal is rabbit hunting using a tff single flat band slingshot.


----------



## bingo

Got this coming end of week to try out so keep you guys posted ????


----------



## bingo

Be trying this gear out tomorrow both 8. and 9.5 steels 22 12 cuts at 6.5 inch


----------



## bingo

Gzk .66 to try out 22 15 7 inch ????


----------



## bingo

Gave this a bash today its fast band see how long it last put over 100,shots through this easy


----------



## Tomsnow

Thanks @Bingo for your report! I'm gonna try your set up!


----------



## bingo

Another 100 odd shot through this liken the .66 with 8 steel


----------

